# Updated Banners?



## Sycamore624

I know your busy boss but any chance for updated banner for the top of the page?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Do you have high quality pictures we can use?


----------



## Sycamore624

I'll post some and let you decide if they are quality enough..lol


----------



## Sycamore624

Great work Chief on the new banners and logo...LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Sycamore624

Just wanted to say that the new banners with the Seniors are very fitting and a great addition Jason!


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

I like them also...great pics


----------



## TreeTop

When I think of updated Banners, I'm thinking Championship Banners in Hulman Center.

Can't wait to see a banner hanging that reads 2010/2011 MVC Champs


----------



## Sycamore Proud

The banners honoring the seniors are a class move on your part Boda.  Nice!


----------

